

In August, there were more requests to Wikipedia from iPhone than from Linux - bleakgadfly
http://stats.wikimedia.org/archive/squid_reports/2011-08/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm

======
hollerith
It is easy to miss the fact that the row for Linux in the first table includes
Android and that (according to the second table) excluding Android more than
halves Linux's share.

------
angusgr
Looking back it seems like iPhone & Linux were almost neck and neck for most
of 2010, but iPhone pulled ahead in December 2010 and has stayed slightly more
popular since.

As a keen desktop Linux user, this saddens me. But I'm also not particularly
surprised, Wikipedia on smartphones is pretty useful.

~~~
angusgr
Anyone want to open a pool on the day a 'mobile OS' becomes the outright most
popular Wikipedia browser?

~~~
ShawnJG
I'm not going to go in on the pool but I think that's an inevitability. The
amount of mobile devices is growing be it on netbooks, tablets or mobile
phones. It stands to reason that with more access on the go sites such as
Wikipedia, search engines, maps or other information portals will get more
hits from mobile devices.

------
noonespecial
I'm not surprised. Its the number one way to call bullshit when someone at the
bar says something stupid. I've got two links at the very top of my first page
of apps; one to wikipedia and one to snopes. I'm rarely let down.

------
mhd
And it seems this includes Android, i.e. they don't have a separate entry for
it. This means there are roughly as many iPad Wikipedia visits as desktop
Linux ones…

------
snowtiger
well... maybe linux users just learn from the stuff they read on wikipedia and
iPhone users don't remember and visit over and over again? :)

